# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the month November 2011

## John Clare

Please vote for your favorite terrarium from our members for this month.   This poll will close in 48 hours.  Good luck to everyone!

*1: American Toad Setup, by Royce*



*2: Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad Terrarium, by s6t6nic6l*



*3: Tiger Legged Monkey Frog Enclosure, by Frogfever*



*4: No frog type given, by bobert*



*5: No frog type given, by Lynn*



*6: Tiger Legged Monkey Frog Enclosure, by IrishRonin*



*7: Pacific Chorus Frog Terrarium, by Bethany84*



*8: Dendrobates tinctorius terrarium, by Don Lisk*



*9: White-Lipped Tree Frog Enclosure, by Mark*



*10: Red-Eyed Tree Frog Enclosure, by Frogfeet*



*11: Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad Terrarium, by firebellied zach*



*12: Imitating Poison Frog Enclosure, by KennyDB*



*13: White's Tree Frog Terrarium, by Dalton*



*14: Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad Enclosure, by ILuvHoppers*

----------


## John Clare

Keep on voting please!

----------


## s6t6nic6l

Yep, thought this was the case here; i'm able to vote on my own pathetic excuse for a toad setup, why?
I wonder who else then/has employed this unfair practice of late !!!  hhmmm.

----------


## cowbully

i didnt get any votes lol  oh well atleast my white lips like it.

----------

